
Telegram bot behind hacker_news_feed channel - dartf
https://github.com/phil-r/hackernewsbot
======
dartf
Hi everyone! I've open sourced the code for my bot that posts top stories from
Hacker news to telegram channel
[https://telegram.me/hacker_news_feed](https://telegram.me/hacker_news_feed)
Code isn't perfect, but it works ;) Any suggestions and help are appreciated

